
Fitbit is close to buying Pebble - esolyt
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/30/13802996/fitbit-buy-pebble-deal-reportedly-close
======
Szpadel
I'm really like pebble and it looks like fitbit isn't looking to maintain any
pebble product. Currently I cannot see any alternative smartwatch that could
offer me full week of battery life. I hope this deal won't succeed.

